# Personal Review: Longines Avigation BIG EYE



## NTJW

Hi everyone, seems I'm gonna be working from home for a while so I have time in my hands, and I'm doing this personal review. I got this watch pre-owned, just 2 or 3 weeks after it's original owner purchased it. It's like brand new, and well, I don't know why but I guess the original owner couldn't love it as much, so it's a win for me.

After wearing it for around 3 weeks, I have some thoughts that perhaps I'd like to share. I see there is a legend diver thread, but I think the Big Eye doesn't get enough credit around the forums.

I have had Longines in my collection every now and then, but nothing really stayed very long, either I got bored of it, or it got sold to fund other stuffs. So I have to see if this one will last longer than most.

To start things off, I feel this Big Eye Longines is really a bang for your buck. And I have been eyeing for one, but being a cheapskate, I mostly buy my watches preowned.

The packaging box of the Longines Big Eye is exceptional. I think it's the same as the Legend Diver. I don't know if it's real wood, but I think the box is really grand and very very exquisite for it's pricepoint. Compare that to a Rolex box, I find the Rolex boxes looks like a joke. Seriously though, the box is extra large, made with a combination of wood and leather, and it's really nicely made. I'm sorry I don't have a picture of the box right now, it's stuffed in my closet and I'm too lazy to take it out. But search around the web, and you can see. It really makes you feel appreciated.

Think about Rolex boxes, or even Seiko Marine Masters, or Tudor boxes, this box from Longines feels like you are buying some expensive piece of watch.

Enough talking about the boxes, lets talk about the watch itself.

Many people value the movement inside the Big Eye being a column wheel chrono ETA instead a more common 7750. While I am happy that it is a better movement, I find that it is unneccessary. Why? I'm not a guy who uses my chronograph all the time, and, I feel if it can be cheaper using a more common 7750, why not? It's caseback is not an exhibition one anyway, so I couldnt see it. It's not something I personally think is a must, good to have, but won't die without it. While the chrono pushers are smoother, they are not as smooth as the Carrera Heuer 01 for example, which is probably one of the nicest chrono pushers I have ever tried.










I find the design is also very appealing, making me want to have one in the first place. The big eye sub dial is quirky, yet it doesn't feel imbalanced on the dial, and it's a fresh design from more common chronographs layout out there.

The dial is highly legible, thanks to it's clear numerals and choice of colours. And I am so happy despite that it is taking inspiration from a vintage piece, it decided against having a faux patina lume. While it's great, but it's been done to death and I feel that sometimes, I want a somewhat modern watch. I don't want my lume to be yellowy or browny. I love the hands and the colour it chose, simple, practical, and very well executed. I don't feel any of them is too long or too short, or out of place.

What I also noticed was the pushers are beyond the normal size, it sure gives it ease of usage, especially when you are wearing gloves. I don't find it nice, nor ugly, I just find it differnet.










The case itself is not too large, and far from being small. 41mm in diameter, and 48mm from lug to lug, 14mm thickness, it makes the watch wear similiarly to a speedmaster pro.

However, the speedy pro has a tachy bezel on it, making the face of the watch actually a little bit smaller than this one.

I personally find that this watch wears larger than a speedmaster, or for any 41mm watch infact. Due to the lack of tachymetre bezel, and besides the speedmaster is a "fake" 42mm, the added almost 2 meter thickness is due to it's fat crownguards that shapes according to the case. The actual tachymetre circumference is 39.7mm.

Lug to lug however is around the same, probably slightly longer on the Logines, but it's thin and very curved, so giving a less long profile, very similiar to the speedmaster.










The watch itself, due to the movement, is actually quite thick. I would enjoy it better if it was modified a bit and made it manually-wound. Some people may feel aggrevated by it, but I welcome the thinner profile it would bring when they removed the rotor. Shaving off 2mm may sound like nothing, but in practicality, it's quite alot. Oddly though, given its thickness and size, this watch sits very flat on my wrist. I can see no visible overhang, and it doesnt topple anywhere while wearing.

Case is very well made, but I find the case quite soft, I accidentally hit it on something, and wasn't hard at all, but it created a slight ding at 11 oclock. I'm not sure if it was the alloy, but I remembered it clearly I hit it against a glass jar, and was only around 10 to 15cm swing, and it wasn't that hard because I wasn't doing anything rigorous.

I love it's boxed sapphire glass, it gives that vintage feel while providing clarity and not worrying about buffing out the scratches off.










The lug width is 20mm just as I like it, as I have amassed quite a collection of 20mm width strap. I always hate odd measurement lug width, as it's annoying and not many are readily made. Additionally, aftermarket bracelet at 20mm is also easier to find should you choose to pair it with one. And this watch is one hell of a strap monster. You could wear it with canvas, nato, leather, aged leather, croco, and even tropic rubber. The only thing that I MAY find it unappealing, is on a bracelet (like the legend diver style bracelet). But I seen some nice ones on the internet and perhaps may change my mind.

One minor gripe is, the chronograph seconds hand is a tiny bit off, and the previous owner didn't realize it, but I'm ocd so I did. And since it came almost brand new, and almost no sign of usage (I can actually say there is no sign of usage, there is no scratch anywhere at all, and that ding came from me), I don't suspect it fell anywhere. So QC wise, it's not as tight as I would have hoped for. Sure it comes with a 2 years warranty, so I can straighten it anytime I want, but it's a bother that we paid some odd over $2k and needing it back to service right away.

Is there anything I would want to change? Yeah, the size of the watch would probably be better at 40mm, or 39mm. I for one have quite small hands, while I'm still able to pull off a 43mm Heuer 01 skeleton, I find that watch to be sporty enough to be big, while the Big Eye, is classic enough to be smaller. Other than that? Make it manually wound to enable the watch to be thinner.

People may compare this watch, to several classics already going around. One of them the classic speedmaster. I find the speedies are awesome watches, rich history, and any WIS is bound to have one in their collection. But I also find the speedmaster to be a bit "generic" and commands a higher price on the secondary market - almost double in fact. So if you have the cash and want an instantly recognizable watch, sure, go for it. Second watch would be a re-issue Breitling, the ones with the hour markers on it's bezel. That's a great watch, but for over 6k, I'd go for this Longines or Speedy. Third watch would be the Autavia re-issue with Heuer 02 calibre. It's undoubtedly a great watch, I owned one for a while, but I couldn't get used to it's 21mm lug width. It is also thick and somehow it looks very round and top heavy. It also commands an almost double the price.

On the similiar price range, for chronographs, you probably have the reduced speedmaster, or automatic speedmasters in comparison. I find them nice, but not as appealing. You also have some of the Tag Heuers aquaracers, but I find them also not as appealing. Bell and Ross makes several reissues in the same price range as well, but I find the Bell & Ross brand is less of a "heritage" watch compared to Longines.

If I were to not buy it, what would I buy instead? No idea, for a chronograph, at this price range, kinda hard to find an ideal one.

Overall, I find this Big Eye to be a really really value for your money watch even if you buy it brand new, even moreso if you buy it preowned. While it's history is close to none and obscure, I don't really care about it. I find it to be a classic modern watch and it doesn't burn a hole in your wallet.

If anyone of you is thinking of getting one, it's a no brainer.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Good review, thanks, confirms my prior opinion which is it Looks ok, but the thickness and price are dealbreakers


----------



## NTJW

yankeexpress said:


> Good review, thanks, confirms my prior opinion which is it Looks ok, but the thickness and price are dealbreakers


Hi, the thickness may be a dealbreaker for some, but I'm not sure as of why you reckon the price is a dealbreaker?

I personally find that on it's price range, I don't find other as compelling, you are however, welcome to correct me if I am wrong. Very interested in your opinion.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NC_Hager626

Thanks for the in-depth review and pics of your Longines Avigation Big Eye. It is a great looking watch. Enjoy your new Longines.


----------



## sea_urchin

Love this watch and have tried it on at the AD, very tempted but a couple of things put me off, the thickness and the poor WR, but at the price point it is amongst the best there is, wear in good health


----------



## cc800

Very beautiful, I need to get my hands on one of these.


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

I have a BigEye and love it, it hits all the right marks for me.

To add to the info already posted, the BigEye is only slightly thicker than a Speedmaster (14.45 compared to 14.3). It definitely doesn't seem too thick and sits well on the wrist, mine anyways and that's the one that I care about most .

Case finishing is really good, the brushed parts all run the way they should and the polished areas are quite good as well. The case back is highly engraved and adds a level of class to the watch, it brings out some heritage that a crystal case back wouldn't do, it would only detract in my eyes. For me, just knowing the movement is there is good enough. Back in the good old days of watch making, the movements were beautiful and no one saw them, they just knew they were there...that's good enough for me.

The box is a wrapped faux wood, it's nice and large but it's not on the same level as my Tudor box...regardless, it's not the box we want, it's the time piece (my thoughts anyways). The box does however have great presence and adds to the overall experience.

The BigEye is a strap monster, just like many other watches, the 20mm lug width makes life easy to find great straps and not break the bank as well.

I'm not someone that really feels the need to take a chronograph into the water so the WR being only 30m is of no concern to me. It's fully capable of a battle with the dishes though. If I require a watch for the water, then I grab one of my dive watches...that's what they're for. Longines does make a diver with 300m rating though, if the mood strikes.

Value for the money is fantastic in my opinion, I bought new from AD and was able to get a deal but I understand many AD's aren't passing on a deal. On the pre-owned market there are good deals to be had and they are all still in good to great condition. This is a fantastic watch in my opinion, it was my first higher end watch so it has a soft spot in my heart. It's been a faithful companion and sees a lot of wrist time.

I love mine, I chose it over purchasing a Speedmaster at the time and have absolutely zero regrets whatsoever. I wanted something unique, this is it. Something that not everyone has, this is it. There are many options out there, I don't care that people notice what I'm wearing, I know what I'm wearing so this was the right choice for me.









The dog is alright too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NTJW

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> I have a BigEye and love it, it hits all the right marks for me.
> 
> To add to the info already posted, the BigEye is only slightly thicker than a Speedmaster (14.45 compared to 14.3). It definitely doesn't seem too thick and sits well on the wrist, mine anyways and that's the one that I care about most .
> 
> Case finishing is really good, the brushed parts all run the way they should and the polished areas are quite good as well. The case back is highly engraved and adds a level of class to the watch, it brings out some heritage that a crystal case back wouldn't do, it would only detract in my eyes. For me, just knowing the movement is there is good enough. Back in the good old days of watch making, the movements were beautiful and no one saw them, they just knew they were there...that's good enough for me.
> 
> The box is a wrapped faux wood, it's nice and large but it's not on the same level as my Tudor box...regardless, it's not the box we want, it's the time piece (my thoughts anyways). The box does however have great presence and adds to the overall experience.
> 
> The BigEye is a strap monster, just like many other watches, the 20mm lug width makes life easy to find great straps and not break the bank as well.
> 
> I'm not someone that really feels the need to take a chronograph into the water so the WR being only 30m is of no concern to me. It's fully capable of a battle with the dishes though. If I require a watch for the water, then I grab one of my dive watches...that's what they're for. Longines does make a diver with 300m rating though, if the mood strikes.
> 
> Value for the money is fantastic in my opinion, I bought new from AD and was able to get a deal but I understand many AD's aren't passing on a deal. On the pre-owned market there are good deals to be had and they are all still in good to great condition. This is a fantastic watch in my opinion, it was my first higher end watch so it has a soft spot in my heart. It's been a faithful companion and sees a lot of wrist time.
> 
> I love mine, I chose it over purchasing a Speedmaster at the time and have absolutely zero regrets whatsoever. I wanted something unique, this is it. Something that not everyone has, this is it. There are many options out there, I don't care that people notice what I'm wearing, I know what I'm wearing so this was the right choice for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The dog is alright too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for sharing, I agree on many of your points. Regarding the movement, lets just say we have different ways of looking at it. And I'm pretty sure neither is right or wrong. It's just a matter of preference.

That's great about the thickness with the speedmaster, I never checked on that and I find it surprising that it is actually only a smidgen thicker.

I have the blackbay box, and a rolex box as well, I can't tell if they are all real or faux woods, but I find the Longines box far more presentable due to it's sheer size and that plaque they have inside. It just feels more luxurious. However, as we both have stated, we didn't buy the watch for the box, but it's great to be pampered (somewhat).

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mcnuggets1543

Looks very good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cerveloguy1976

One thing I would have appreciated is a slightly larger crown, it would nice if it was a touch larger than the case itself.

The mildest of gripes...guess I’m quite fond of onion crowns and such. The new-ish military crown looks sweet. Not saying that’s the one for this watch but...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NTJW

Cerveloguy1976 said:


> One thing I would have appreciated is a slightly larger crown, it would nice if it was a touch larger than the case itself.
> 
> The mildest of gripes...guess I'm quite fond of onion crowns and such. The new-ish military crown looks sweet. Not saying that's the one for this watch but...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree, the crown is actually abit uneasy to wind given its actually already quite larger than usual

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## coldaspiration

Thanks for the review NTJW! Could you comment on wrist size in the photos as many of us have small wrists making purchases with over 40mm always risky.


----------



## NTJW

coldaspiration said:


> Thanks for the review NTJW! Could you comment on wrist size in the photos as many of us have small wrists making purchases with over 40mm always risky.


Hi there, my wrist circumference is 16.5 cm, I am more oval shaped than rounded. I find the watch is easy to use, it's actually not that daunting in person.

The lug to lug proportion is also okay, 48mm. I can still pull off a 50mm lug to lug but thats already to the limit.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce

I like the Big Eye. It has super readability and you can tell the time quickly as even though it is a chrono, the layout does not make it too busy looking 

I love the 7750 movement but I hated the pusher feel, when I got my first Valjoux movement watch, I thought I broke something because of how the pusher action felt so rough when pushing it in

The Big Eye pusher action feels 10 times better

The thickness is not really that bad. It is less then a few of my 7750 Chronos


My biggest issue with this watch is the same as the Speedy Pro, the sucky Water Resistance. 30m might have been good in 1960 but watches should have a minimum of 100m WR


----------



## NTJW

journeyforce said:


> I like the Big Eye. It has super readability and you can tell the time quickly as even though it is a chrono, the layout does not make it too busy looking
> 
> I love the 7750 movement but I hated the pusher feel, when I got my first Valjoux movement watch, I thought I broke something because of how the pusher action felt so rough when pushing it in
> 
> The Big Eye pusher action feels 10 times better
> 
> The thickness is not really that bad. It is less then a few of my 7750 Chronos
> 
> My biggest issue with this watch is the same as the Speedy Pro, the sucky Water Resistance. 30m might have been good in 1960 but watches should have a minimum of 100m WR


I agree about the readability, and I think its very well laid out.

The 30M water resistance is no biggie for me, my body meets water not even once in 3 months...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mcnuggets1543

I’m thinking of switching my Longines Heritage 1973 for the Bigeye. What do you guys think?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MRWISENHIMER

I have one. Best pilot chrono on the market in its price range. It could compete with a Zenith Chrono pilot and win based on price and quality. Enjoy yours.


----------



## AOYE

Congratulations for your nice review!

After purchasing my grail (Speedy Professional), i' m willing to buy the Longines Avigation Bigeye.

Is anyone aware of any bracelet i could fit to the Bigeye, since i love wearing my watches on bracelet...

I would like to fit any aftermarket bracelet with end links that fit to the case of the watch.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TickTopia

Congrats! Great review, thanks for sharing. I too have always seen it as a compelling value proposition.


----------



## NTJW

Thank you all for the kind words, I think it’s a very versatile watch, and pairs very well with almost any kind of strap. And for the price point, I don’t think you can go really wrong with it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## evlkoala

Thanks for the review!


----------



## jameswatchsd

Thanks for the great review. I’m considering one for my son but a little worried about the thickness for him. All-in-all it seems to be a beautiful watch and a lot of bang for the buck.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NTJW

On paper the thickness may seem daunting, but in fact it is the same thickness as any valjoux movement out there. And also you don't really notice the thickness at all when being worn.

You shouldnt worry about it!

Here it is on a mesh bracelet, I think it looks nice too!

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## Kirkawall

Really have never found the thickness to be a problem, especially compared to some of the chronos (IWC, Sinn, etc) or divers out there. It’s a hair thicker than the Speedy Pro and wears as well or better for me. Still one of the best-looking and built of its breed, IMO.


----------



## NTJW

Kirkawall said:


> Really have never found the thickness to be a problem, especially compared to some of the chronos (IWC, Sinn, etc) or divers out there. It's a hair thicker than the Speedy Pro and wears as well or better for me. Still one of the best-looking and built of its breed, IMO.


I would agree, people to think that on paper the thickness sounds/looks thick, but when being worn, should be okay.


----------



## NTJW

Kirkawall said:


> Really have never found the thickness to be a problem, especially compared to some of the chronos (IWC, Sinn, etc) or divers out there. It's a hair thicker than the Speedy Pro and wears as well or better for me. Still one of the best-looking and built of its breed, IMO.


I would agree, people to think that on paper the thickness sounds/looks thick, but when being worn, should be okay.


----------



## NTJW

Kirkawall said:


> Really have never found the thickness to be a problem, especially compared to some of the chronos (IWC, Sinn, etc) or divers out there. It's a hair thicker than the Speedy Pro and wears as well or better for me. Still one of the best-looking and built of its breed, IMO.


I would agree, people to think that on paper the thickness sounds/looks thick, but when being worn, should be okay.


----------



## carlhaluss

Thanks for your excellent and candid review. Interesting to hear details from someone else who has owned the watch for a short time. I have had mine for a few months now, and absolutely love it! And I agree it is an excellent value as well. Quality is excellent. And I absolutely love the dial, which has almost a comical appeal for me, as well as the extra large chronograph pushers and crown.

I have had a couple of Speedmasters over time, and my last one was the FOIS, as I liked the smaller size. After getting the BigEye, I ended up selling the FOIS and also a 60th Anniversary Tribute Speedmaster I had, realizing they would get no wrist time any more. Quite a testament to the BigEye!

Always looking at other watches, and watches at all price points and from all brands. I find the Breguet Type XX comes very close, as the subdial at 3 o'clock is larger as well. But I am not a fan of the rotatable bezel. Besides, it retails for nearly 3 times the amount of the BigEye, although I admit it has other attributes.

Anyway, huge congrats on yours, and I hope you continue to get as much enjoyment out of it as you do now!

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## SJACKAL

Any pic of that nice box you were talking about?


----------



## NTJW

https://images.app......../UshmgSbpgQf5JrNK6

Not my picture, I'm too lazy to get mine from the cupboard


----------



## davidg10

Thanks for your excellent review. I have been interested in the Big Eye and tried it on about a year ago. It's beautiful, but is a bit big for my 6.5 in wrist (to my eye). I have a Black Bay 36 that I love, and the 36mm case looks great on my wrist, so I'm a little hesitant to pull the trigger on the Big Eye. Any insight from any smaller-wristed folks? Also, for those of you who own the Big Eye, is it more of a casual watch? Professional/dressy?


----------



## b.watcher

davidg10 said:


> Thanks for your excellent review. I have been interested in the Big Eye and tried it on about a year ago. It's beautiful, but is a bit big for my 6.5 in wrist (to my eye). I have a Black Bay 36 that I love, and the 36mm case looks great on my wrist, so I'm a little hesitant to pull the trigger on the Big Eye. Any insight from any smaller-wristed folks? Also, for those of you who own the Big Eye, is it more of a casual watch? Professional/dressy?


Well, i think you can wear it casual for sure, but certainly also for a bit dressier occasions, since it looks incredibly elegant and valuable. i wouldn't wear it for rough or outdoor activities because of the low water resistance and the leather strap though. but the strap can always be exchanged of course  i have mine for a few weeks now and it really is a stunning watch that punches way above it's weight. to me an absolut keeper.


----------



## davidg10

b.watcher said:


> Well, i think you can wear it casual for sure, but certainly also for a bit dressier occasions, since it looks incredibly elegant and valuable. i wouldn't wear it for rough or outdoor activities because of the low water resistance and the leather strap though. but the strap can always be exchanged of course  i have mine for a few weeks now and it really is a stunning watch that punches way above it's weight. to me an absolut keeper.


Thanks for your reply! How about the size? My wrist is about 6.5in - I'm not sure if this would be too large.


----------



## domayotte

This is a gorgeous watch. Thank you for the review. It was on my list, and was only beat out by a Speedmaster. Looks great. Enjoy!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## b.watcher

davidg10 said:


> Thanks for your reply! How about the size? My wrist is about 6.5in - I'm not sure if this would be too large.


Well, my wrist is about 6.9 inches and to me it really wars great. not too big and not too small and very comfortable. but in my case, around 41, 42 or even 44 millimeter fits me perfectly. to make sure you should try one on. but imo i think you could wear it with no problems.


----------



## Kirkawall

b.watcher said:


> Well, my wrist is about 6.9 inches and to me it really wars great. not too big and not too small and very comfortable. but in my case, around 41, 42 or even 44 millimeter fits me perfectly. to make sure you should try one on. but imo i think you could wear it with no problems.


My wrist is around the same and BigEye wears very well indeed. Has plenty of presence but the flat back and lugs mean that it sits comfortably on the wrist and is rarely unbalanced, even if you prefer a looser strap. A fair bit of its height is crystal, so it isn't a hockey puck like some 7750-based options, or the Omega 9900 chronos.


----------



## ushersorbet

NTJW said:


> Hi everyone, seems I'm gonna be working from home for a while so I have time in my hands, and I'm doing this personal review. I got this watch pre-owned, just 2 or 3 weeks after it's original owner purchased it. It's like brand new, and well, I don't know why but I guess the original owner couldn't love it as much, so it's a win for me.
> 
> After wearing it for around 3 weeks, I have some thoughts that perhaps I'd like to share. I see there is a legend diver thread, but I think the Big Eye doesn't get enough credit around the forums.
> 
> I have had Longines in my collection every now and then, but nothing really stayed very long, either I got bored of it, or it got sold to fund other stuffs. So I have to see if this one will last longer than most.
> 
> To start things off, I feel this Big Eye Longines is really a bang for your buck. And I have been eyeing for one, but being a cheapskate, I mostly buy my watches preowned.
> 
> The packaging box of the Longines Big Eye is exceptional. I think it's the same as the Legend Diver. I don't know if it's real wood, but I think the box is really grand and very very exquisite for it's pricepoint. Compare that to a Rolex box, I find the Rolex boxes looks like a joke. Seriously though, the box is extra large, made with a combination of wood and leather, and it's really nicely made. I'm sorry I don't have a picture of the box right now, it's stuffed in my closet and I'm too lazy to take it out. But search around the web, and you can see. It really makes you feel appreciated.
> 
> Think about Rolex boxes, or even Seiko Marine Masters, or Tudor boxes, this box from Longines feels like you are buying some expensive piece of watch.
> 
> Enough talking about the boxes, lets talk about the watch itself.
> 
> Many people value the movement inside the Big Eye being a column wheel chrono ETA instead a more common 7750. While I am happy that it is a better movement, I find that it is unneccessary. Why? I'm not a guy who uses my chronograph all the time, and, I feel if it can be cheaper using a more common 7750, why not? It's caseback is not an exhibition one anyway, so I couldnt see it. It's not something I personally think is a must, good to have, but won't die without it. While the chrono pushers are smoother, they are not as smooth as the Carrera Heuer 01 for example, which is probably one of the nicest chrono pushers I have ever tried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find the design is also very appealing, making me want to have one in the first place. The big eye sub dial is quirky, yet it doesn't feel imbalanced on the dial, and it's a fresh design from more common chronographs layout out there.
> 
> The dial is highly legible, thanks to it's clear numerals and choice of colours. And I am so happy despite that it is taking inspiration from a vintage piece, it decided against having a faux patina lume. While it's great, but it's been done to death and I feel that sometimes, I want a somewhat modern watch. I don't want my lume to be yellowy or browny. I love the hands and the colour it chose, simple, practical, and very well executed. I don't feel any of them is too long or too short, or out of place.
> 
> What I also noticed was the pushers are beyond the normal size, it sure gives it ease of usage, especially when you are wearing gloves. I don't find it nice, nor ugly, I just find it differnet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The case itself is not too large, and far from being small. 41mm in diameter, and 48mm from lug to lug, 14mm thickness, it makes the watch wear similiarly to a speedmaster pro.
> 
> However, the speedy pro has a tachy bezel on it, making the face of the watch actually a little bit smaller than this one.
> 
> I personally find that this watch wears larger than a speedmaster, or for any 41mm watch infact. Due to the lack of tachymetre bezel, and besides the speedmaster is a "fake" 42mm, the added almost 2 meter thickness is due to it's fat crownguards that shapes according to the case. The actual tachymetre circumference is 39.7mm.
> 
> Lug to lug however is around the same, probably slightly longer on the Logines, but it's thin and very curved, so giving a less long profile, very similiar to the speedmaster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The watch itself, due to the movement, is actually quite thick. I would enjoy it better if it was modified a bit and made it manually-wound. Some people may feel aggrevated by it, but I welcome the thinner profile it would bring when they removed the rotor. Shaving off 2mm may sound like nothing, but in practicality, it's quite alot. Oddly though, given its thickness and size, this watch sits very flat on my wrist. I can see no visible overhang, and it doesnt topple anywhere while wearing.
> 
> Case is very well made, but I find the case quite soft, I accidentally hit it on something, and wasn't hard at all, but it created a slight ding at 11 oclock. I'm not sure if it was the alloy, but I remembered it clearly I hit it against a glass jar, and was only around 10 to 15cm swing, and it wasn't that hard because I wasn't doing anything rigorous.
> 
> I love it's boxed sapphire glass, it gives that vintage feel while providing clarity and not worrying about buffing out the scratches off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lug width is 20mm just as I like it, as I have amassed quite a collection of 20mm width strap. I always hate odd measurement lug width, as it's annoying and not many are readily made. Additionally, aftermarket bracelet at 20mm is also easier to find should you choose to pair it with one. And this watch is one hell of a strap monster. You could wear it with canvas, nato, leather, aged leather, croco, and even tropic rubber. The only thing that I MAY find it unappealing, is on a bracelet (like the legend diver style bracelet). But I seen some nice ones on the internet and perhaps may change my mind.
> 
> One minor gripe is, the chronograph seconds hand is a tiny bit off, and the previous owner didn't realize it, but I'm ocd so I did. And since it came almost brand new, and almost no sign of usage (I can actually say there is no sign of usage, there is no scratch anywhere at all, and that ding came from me), I don't suspect it fell anywhere. So QC wise, it's not as tight as I would have hoped for. Sure it comes with a 2 years warranty, so I can straighten it anytime I want, but it's a bother that we paid some odd over $2k and needing it back to service right away.
> 
> Is there anything I would want to change? Yeah, the size of the watch would probably be better at 40mm, or 39mm. I for one have quite small hands, while I'm still able to pull off a 43mm Heuer 01 skeleton, I find that watch to be sporty enough to be big, while the Big Eye, is classic enough to be smaller. Other than that? Make it manually wound to enable the watch to be thinner.
> 
> People may compare this watch, to several classics already going around. One of them the classic speedmaster. I find the speedies are awesome watches, rich history, and any WIS is bound to have one in their collection. But I also find the speedmaster to be a bit "generic" and commands a higher price on the secondary market - almost double in fact. So if you have the cash and want an instantly recognizable watch, sure, go for it. Second watch would be a re-issue Breitling, the ones with the hour markers on it's bezel. That's a great watch, but for over 6k, I'd go for this Longines or Speedy. Third watch would be the Autavia re-issue with Heuer 02 calibre. It's undoubtedly a great watch, I owned one for a while, but I couldn't get used to it's 21mm lug width. It is also thick and somehow it looks very round and top heavy. It also commands an almost double the price.
> 
> On the similiar price range, for chronographs, you probably have the reduced speedmaster, or automatic speedmasters in comparison. I find them nice, but not as appealing. You also have some of the Tag Heuers aquaracers, but I find them also not as appealing. Bell and Ross makes several reissues in the same price range as well, but I find the Bell & Ross brand is less of a "heritage" watch compared to Longines.
> 
> If I were to not buy it, what would I buy instead? No idea, for a chronograph, at this price range, kinda hard to find an ideal one.
> 
> Overall, I find this Big Eye to be a really really value for your money watch even if you buy it brand new, even moreso if you buy it preowned. While it's history is close to none and obscure, I don't really care about it. I find it to be a classic modern watch and it doesn't burn a hole in your wallet.
> 
> If anyone of you is thinking of getting one, it's a no brainer.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Love the strap! Could you share the brand and color please?


----------



## grizzlykoala

Great review. I have this watch and agree with your points. I have a Speedy Pro so I also agree with the comparisons.

About the box: I don't like it. Too huge. On the other hand, I quite like the Rolex box because it is more modest in size. For someone with a large collection of watches, having these huge boxes is a minus not a plus.

About the automatic and size: totally agree. I too wish that this was a manual wind and they just shaved off a few mm in thickness. The Speedmaster sapphire is 13.5mm thick; It is the hesalite Speedy that is 14.3mm because of the thicker hesalite. The 1861/63 movement is 6.83mm vs the 7750 7.9mm. The manual wind version of the 7750 is the 7760 and I have seen it in 13.5mm thick cases, so you could shave off 1mm by removing the rotor.

FYI: based on your peeves, it sounds like your perfect watch is the Guinand Flying Officer manual wind: 38mm, 13.5mm thickness, tri-compax layout, 100m WR. The current version is called the "Pilot Officer" and is automatic but is 14mm thick. However, actual dimensions are only a part of the story; design proportions are also important. Most people would agree that wristshot pics of the Longines look gorgeous whereas wristshots of the Guinand not so much. I think this is because the bezel of the Guinand is a simple gloss bezel and goes right to the edge of the case; whereas there is a 2mm diameter difference in the Longines between case and bezel, and the Longines bezel is a 2 step design which looks really nice. Despite the more desirable case dimension of the Guinand, I much prefer to get the Longines just because it is just gorgeous on the wrist.

A word about the WR: I have a WR tester, and this Longines tests successfully at 50m. My opinion about these ratings is this: for a good quality brand, it doesn't mean much. All it means is "what WR do I want to be held accountable for for warranty and servicing?". For a chronograph like this, that answer is 30m. Its actual performance is much higher. Why? Because they use the same gaskets as all the other models!! Does it make sense to use 1 type of dirt cheap gasket for a 200m divers watch, and a different type of dirt cheap gasket for a chronograph? Of course not. It's the same gasket and the same WR system. The difference is only warranty liability. Achieving WR is very very cheap - we all know this because you can get a 200m WR divers watch for $50; but watch manufacturers are comfortable giving warranty on "divers watches" because they don't have pushers and they have a screw-lock crown, giving the company some measure of liability protection from misuse and carelessness. So don't be put off by 30m WR on a chronograph from a reputable brand.


----------



## Romocito

mcnuggets1543 said:


> I’m thinking of switching my Longines Heritage 1973 for the Bigeye. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hey there. are you still thinking of doing this?


----------



## PaulB73

Congrats 

I do really like the big eye, great looking watch. I'd have considered one myself, but it's a little too big and bulky for my skinny wrists 

I settled on the 40mm longines master chrono for my chronograph needs in the end.


----------



## Roningrad

grizzlykoala said:


> Great review. I have this watch and agree with your points. I have a Speedy Pro so I also agree with the comparisons.
> 
> About the box: I don't like it. Too huge. On the other hand, I quite like the Rolex box because it is more modest in size. For someone with a large collection of watches, having these huge boxes is a minus not a plus.
> 
> About the automatic and size: totally agree. I too wish that this was a manual wind and they just shaved off a few mm in thickness. The Speedmaster sapphire is 13.5mm thick; It is the hesalite Speedy that is 14.3mm because of the thicker hesalite. The 1861/63 movement is 6.83mm vs the 7750 7.9mm. The manual wind version of the 7750 is the 7760 and I have seen it in 13.5mm thick cases, so you could shave off 1mm by removing the rotor.
> 
> FYI: based on your peeves, it sounds like your perfect watch is the Guinand Flying Officer manual wind: 38mm, 13.5mm thickness, tri-compax layout, 100m WR. The current version is called the "Pilot Officer" and is automatic but is 14mm thick. However, actual dimensions are only a part of the story; design proportions are also important. Most people would agree that wristshot pics of the Longines look gorgeous whereas wristshots of the Guinand not so much. I think this is because the bezel of the Guinand is a simple gloss bezel and goes right to the edge of the case; whereas there is a 2mm diameter difference in the Longines between case and bezel, and the Longines bezel is a 2 step design which looks really nice. Despite the more desirable case dimension of the Guinand, I much prefer to get the Longines just because it is just gorgeous on the wrist.
> 
> A word about the WR: I have a WR tester, and this Longines tests successfully at 50m. My opinion about these ratings is this: for a good quality brand, it doesn't mean much. All it means is "what WR do I want to be held accountable for for warranty and servicing?". For a chronograph like this, that answer is 30m. Its actual performance is much higher. Why? Because they use the same gaskets as all the other models!! Does it make sense to use 1 type of dirt cheap gasket for a 200m divers watch, and a different type of dirt cheap gasket for a chronograph? Of course not. It's the same gasket and the same WR system. The difference is only warranty liability. Achieving WR is very very cheap - we all know this because you can get a 200m WR divers watch for $50; but watch manufacturers are comfortable giving warranty on "divers watches" because they don't have pushers and they have a screw-lock crown, giving the company some measure of liability protection from misuse and carelessness. So don't be put off by 30m WR on a chronograph from a reputable brand.


Very interesting perspective on the WR.


----------



## Roningrad

NTJW said:


> Hi everyone, seems I'm gonna be working from home for a while so I have time in my hands, and I'm doing this personal review. I got this watch pre-owned, just 2 or 3 weeks after it's original owner purchased it. It's like brand new, and well, I don't know why but I guess the original owner couldn't love it as much, so it's a win for me.
> 
> After wearing it for around 3 weeks, I have some thoughts that perhaps I'd like to share. I see there is a legend diver thread, but I think the Big Eye doesn't get enough credit around the forums.
> 
> I have had Longines in my collection every now and then, but nothing really stayed very long, either I got bored of it, or it got sold to fund other stuffs. So I have to see if this one will last longer than most.
> 
> To start things off, I feel this Big Eye Longines is really a bang for your buck. And I have been eyeing for one, but being a cheapskate, I mostly buy my watches preowned.
> 
> The packaging box of the Longines Big Eye is exceptional. I think it's the same as the Legend Diver. I don't know if it's real wood, but I think the box is really grand and very very exquisite for it's pricepoint. Compare that to a Rolex box, I find the Rolex boxes looks like a joke. Seriously though, the box is extra large, made with a combination of wood and leather, and it's really nicely made. I'm sorry I don't have a picture of the box right now, it's stuffed in my closet and I'm too lazy to take it out. But search around the web, and you can see. It really makes you feel appreciated.
> 
> Think about Rolex boxes, or even Seiko Marine Masters, or Tudor boxes, this box from Longines feels like you are buying some expensive piece of watch.
> 
> Enough talking about the boxes, lets talk about the watch itself.
> 
> Many people value the movement inside the Big Eye being a column wheel chrono ETA instead a more common 7750. While I am happy that it is a better movement, I find that it is unneccessary. Why? I'm not a guy who uses my chronograph all the time, and, I feel if it can be cheaper using a more common 7750, why not? It's caseback is not an exhibition one anyway, so I couldnt see it. It's not something I personally think is a must, good to have, but won't die without it. While the chrono pushers are smoother, they are not as smooth as the Carrera Heuer 01 for example, which is probably one of the nicest chrono pushers I have ever tried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find the design is also very appealing, making me want to have one in the first place. The big eye sub dial is quirky, yet it doesn't feel imbalanced on the dial, and it's a fresh design from more common chronographs layout out there.
> 
> The dial is highly legible, thanks to it's clear numerals and choice of colours. And I am so happy despite that it is taking inspiration from a vintage piece, it decided against having a faux patina lume. While it's great, but it's been done to death and I feel that sometimes, I want a somewhat modern watch. I don't want my lume to be yellowy or browny. I love the hands and the colour it chose, simple, practical, and very well executed. I don't feel any of them is too long or too short, or out of place.
> 
> What I also noticed was the pushers are beyond the normal size, it sure gives it ease of usage, especially when you are wearing gloves. I don't find it nice, nor ugly, I just find it differnet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The case itself is not too large, and far from being small. 41mm in diameter, and 48mm from lug to lug, 14mm thickness, it makes the watch wear similiarly to a speedmaster pro.
> 
> However, the speedy pro has a tachy bezel on it, making the face of the watch actually a little bit smaller than this one.
> 
> I personally find that this watch wears larger than a speedmaster, or for any 41mm watch infact. Due to the lack of tachymetre bezel, and besides the speedmaster is a "fake" 42mm, the added almost 2 meter thickness is due to it's fat crownguards that shapes according to the case. The actual tachymetre circumference is 39.7mm.
> 
> Lug to lug however is around the same, probably slightly longer on the Logines, but it's thin and very curved, so giving a less long profile, very similiar to the speedmaster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The watch itself, due to the movement, is actually quite thick. I would enjoy it better if it was modified a bit and made it manually-wound. Some people may feel aggrevated by it, but I welcome the thinner profile it would bring when they removed the rotor. Shaving off 2mm may sound like nothing, but in practicality, it's quite alot. Oddly though, given its thickness and size, this watch sits very flat on my wrist. I can see no visible overhang, and it doesnt topple anywhere while wearing.
> 
> Case is very well made, but I find the case quite soft, I accidentally hit it on something, and wasn't hard at all, but it created a slight ding at 11 oclock. I'm not sure if it was the alloy, but I remembered it clearly I hit it against a glass jar, and was only around 10 to 15cm swing, and it wasn't that hard because I wasn't doing anything rigorous.
> 
> I love it's boxed sapphire glass, it gives that vintage feel while providing clarity and not worrying about buffing out the scratches off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lug width is 20mm just as I like it, as I have amassed quite a collection of 20mm width strap. I always hate odd measurement lug width, as it's annoying and not many are readily made. Additionally, aftermarket bracelet at 20mm is also easier to find should you choose to pair it with one. And this watch is one hell of a strap monster. You could wear it with canvas, nato, leather, aged leather, croco, and even tropic rubber. The only thing that I MAY find it unappealing, is on a bracelet (like the legend diver style bracelet). But I seen some nice ones on the internet and perhaps may change my mind.
> 
> One minor gripe is, the chronograph seconds hand is a tiny bit off, and the previous owner didn't realize it, but I'm ocd so I did. And since it came almost brand new, and almost no sign of usage (I can actually say there is no sign of usage, there is no scratch anywhere at all, and that ding came from me), I don't suspect it fell anywhere. So QC wise, it's not as tight as I would have hoped for. Sure it comes with a 2 years warranty, so I can straighten it anytime I want, but it's a bother that we paid some odd over $2k and needing it back to service right away.
> 
> Is there anything I would want to change? Yeah, the size of the watch would probably be better at 40mm, or 39mm. I for one have quite small hands, while I'm still able to pull off a 43mm Heuer 01 skeleton, I find that watch to be sporty enough to be big, while the Big Eye, is classic enough to be smaller. Other than that? Make it manually wound to enable the watch to be thinner.
> 
> People may compare this watch, to several classics already going around. One of them the classic speedmaster. I find the speedies are awesome watches, rich history, and any WIS is bound to have one in their collection. But I also find the speedmaster to be a bit "generic" and commands a higher price on the secondary market - almost double in fact. So if you have the cash and want an instantly recognizable watch, sure, go for it. Second watch would be a re-issue Breitling, the ones with the hour markers on it's bezel. That's a great watch, but for over 6k, I'd go for this Longines or Speedy. Third watch would be the Autavia re-issue with Heuer 02 calibre. It's undoubtedly a great watch, I owned one for a while, but I couldn't get used to it's 21mm lug width. It is also thick and somehow it looks very round and top heavy. It also commands an almost double the price.
> 
> On the similiar price range, for chronographs, you probably have the reduced speedmaster, or automatic speedmasters in comparison. I find them nice, but not as appealing. You also have some of the Tag Heuers aquaracers, but I find them also not as appealing. Bell and Ross makes several reissues in the same price range as well, but I find the Bell & Ross brand is less of a "heritage" watch compared to Longines.
> 
> If I were to not buy it, what would I buy instead? No idea, for a chronograph, at this price range, kinda hard to find an ideal one.
> 
> Overall, I find this Big Eye to be a really really value for your money watch even if you buy it brand new, even moreso if you buy it preowned. While it's history is close to none and obscure, I don't really care about it. I find it to be a classic modern watch and it doesn't burn a hole in your wallet.
> 
> If anyone of you is thinking of getting one, it's a no brainer.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks for the review. I had this in my sights. I still do fancy it though. Saving up the next chrono pick up of either a Speedy SS 3861 or Sinn 903 St be. Would most likely be a speedy.


----------



## YannS

Thank you for this great review. The strap on your watch is beautiful where did you get it from ?


----------



## YannS

can you please say where to get this beautiful strap ?


----------

